# DGT - new rules



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Driving in Spain - new rules:

Cómo son las novedades de la nueva Ley de Tráfico - Educación vial - Motor - Practicopedia.com

Cómo recibir notificaciones de multas por Internet o por el móvil - Educación vial - Motor - Practicopedia.com


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Here's a summary in English.

CHANGES TO TRAFFIC LAWS EXPLAINED


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks guys - I shall add a link to this thread to the driving bit of the FAQs thread


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Here's a summary in English.
> 
> CHANGES TO TRAFFIC LAWS EXPLAINED


But that omits:

Driving under the influence now subject to 6 points and a fine of €1,000
Infractions caused by pedestrians will result in the pedestrians being tested for drink and drugs
Cycle helmets obligatory for under-18s


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Infractions caused by pedestrians will result in the pedestrians being tested for drink and drugs

I like that ! 
Pity they don't do it in the UK to all the jaywalkers !


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I am a bit confused with the thingy about the GPS and radars... my GPS beep, bark and shout at me (big time!) when we come close to one... isn't that a radar thingy? uhm... what's the difference?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lolito said:


> I am a bit confused with the thingy about the GPS and radars... my GPS beep, bark and shout at me (big time!) when we come close to one... isn't that a radar thingy? uhm... what's the difference?


No. The GPS tells you where fixed radars are and can also be found in a list on the DGT website. The legislation is about the devices that detect a radar signal and will flag up mobile radar speed traps.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I liked the one (NOT) about bikes now being allowed to weave in and out of traffic!!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

snikpoh said:


> I liked the one (NOT) about bikes now being allowed to weave in and out of traffic!!!


I haven't read it. Does it allow for them to undertake on the pavement, to completely remove all types of sound suppressors, and to show a complete disregard for all other road users as well?


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Oiiii!!! Stravinsky! I bike daily... most days I pray I am still alive, because of 'others' road users that ignore me and my bike. lol!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> I haven't read it. Does it allow for them to undertake on the pavement, to completely remove all types of sound suppressors, and to show a complete disregard for all other road users as well?


that's moto's Strav. Pushbikes can now ride on pavements over 3m wide !


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> that's moto's Strav. Pushbikes can now ride on pavements over 3m wide !



Ahhhh ... so that includes incredibly old women dressed in black with those silly little shopping bags on wheels that insist on backing them into you whenever possible?

They should be licensed and insured really


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> I haven't read it. Does it allow for them to undertake on the pavement, to completely remove all types of sound suppressors, and to show a complete disregard for all other road users as well?


same applies to quadbikes that sound like a tank with no sound suppression


----------

